# HELP Tempted to trim bangs.



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Approximately 18 mths ago Lilly had the groomer from &*%@ she cut her into a very short buzz cut all over. Yes she got an ear full but here is the problem Lilly's hair has grown out and is long enough for 2 pony tails and I use the scrunchy type bands so I think I am being careful not to break her hair BUT the hair just over her eyes still hangs down it just isn't long enough and after 18 mths I am ready to cut it. Suggestions? Please.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't comment tooo much because I wimped out and got her bangs CUT. Before that we had the same deal, and I used a little metal bendy clip below the scrunchy band. It held the "spriggy" hair down. They sell the tiny ones at Target or Walmart and they worked well.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.goody.com/Products/Accessories/Barrettes/Sport/Sport.aspx
Towards the bottom see the boxes? Click on StayPut Large Metallic Contour Combs they seem to work for us. Slightly twisting helps it stay too..


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Boy, I can't help, I cut Vinny's last night! Good luck!
Ya know though, I think the bangs are cute.
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero has rubbed his face and broken off a little of his hair. What I use to do was pull up the shorter hair and put a little latex band on it...then add the ends of the shorter ponytail to the longer hair with another band. Does that make sense to you. It kept the short hair up as it was growing longer.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I found a picture of when I was growing out his shorter hair. This shows the first ponytail added to the topknot. It took about 4 weeks for the shorter hair to grow enough for a single topknot.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When I got Dexter...I was determined my little boy would not have a ponytail. So, he now has bangs per me.....and I can see his precious eyes!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Linda, you did a good job on Dexter! Katrina, I wimped out, too, and just cut the bangs (and everything else).
Gina


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cicero, such a sweetie!


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

What scissor do you use and how do you make sure he doesn't jump and you injure the eye? 

Louise


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We had Murphy's cut too, I just couldn't stand it! He still has enough hair to do a little topknot, we were playing around with it last night. (Vodka and tonic for me and wine for DH which made us both think it was hilarious!) I think I am going to get some little blue bands and do it though as it is very cute!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Dale...I was having the same problem. The short hair would hold but after rough housing, it would fall out of the pony so I am going to try your method by double banding.

Speaking of eye injuries....how many of you poke your dogs eyes trying to clean them and putting in a pony? I do it at least once (or more times) a day and I feel like such a klutz !!! And feel so bad...they just move at the wrong time.

I tried wetting Evye's hair (on the head) and parting it to each side...she looked awful. Her hair is bone straight on top of the head and it was a look only a mother could love.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

No one feel badly about not getting the topknot thing-on Groomer Has It last night, a topknot was one of the challenges. Some of the groomers admitted THEY couldn't do them-and these people competed to get on this show!!!!!

Dale-you need to be on that show next year!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am a groomer fan! I love anything that involves grooming that actually shows some of the process. 

The only scissors I have right now are small with blunted ends. They are very sharp. I found them at "Sally's Hair" place. 

When I cut Dexter bangs the first time, Dexter's head was on my chest...usual place to comb out his hair. Dexter is wiggly. I really need to get a shaver, but I have not decided which one I want and how much to spend. 

Dexter bangs are NOT perfect. You can't see the mistakes I made, but at least the I can see Dexter's eyes and most of the hair is out of the eyes and I still have the long hang over hair flowing from the top of the head.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Cicero, such a sweetie!


I second that. I just let out a big SIGH looking at that photo of Cicero!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Pixiesmom said:


> No one feel badly about not getting the topknot thing-on Groomer Has It last night, a topknot was one of the challenges. Some of the groomers admitted THEY couldn't do them-and these people competed to get on this show!!!!!
> 
> Dale-you need to be on that show next year!!!


I saw that show last night and felt pretty good that I can do a topknot better than the groomers. I wake up everyday thinking I need to cut their bangs, but I never get around to doing it. Shelby usually has a topknot everyday, because she looks so cute. Kodi will not tolerate one. His longer hair has bee staying pushed back out of his eyes. The shorter hairs hang just over his eyes and kind of part so that he has no problems seeing.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

As for avoiding injury to the eyes...Dexter sits really good and still, I do cover both the eyes with my other hand while holding his heading still.....then snipping in very short sessions.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm reading this thread out loud...and Cicero is smiling.  There have been times I have thought about cutting, but I know that I would have to keep that job up. He is really so good when I say, "Let me fix your hair." He immediately puts his head on my chest and doesn't move. Now if I could just get him to stop rubbing his face on the rugs and breaking his hair...ughhh


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Cicero sounds like Wonder Dog! I can't believe he actually reacts quietly to you wanting to fix his hair! Jackson's bangs have always been so fine that I couldn't get a topknot to stay, and it was too much hassle. Plus DH didn't like it. I would have done it if it worked, but his bangs are really short and cute now, and they are the perfect length to keep his longer hair out of his eyes. Katrina, here is a tutorial that a lot of people have used if they decide to cut:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2882&highlight=sierra+style+bangs

I use really sharp scissors and put Jackson up on our dryer or counter and hold the tips up and away from him as I cut. He is very good and used to it and doesn't move. I might have to get a pair of these at some point . . . they were recommended by someone on this site:

http://grooming.petedge.com/Dubl-Duck--11-Anodized-Curved-Shear-with-Ball-Tip-6-1-2-quot--DD001190.pro?parentCategoryId=190&categoryId=214&subCategoryId=279


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It is really hard cutting the bangs because there are soooooooooooooooooooo many fine hairs. So, go slow and take days to perfect the bangs. I haven't tried the side cuts on top of the head yet.

I love the bangs!


----------

